# ackie vivarium pictures please:)



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

just want to take some ideas on how to decorate an ackie viv...
many thanks


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Mate
Have a gander in the Monitor & Tegu thread, some awesome Ackie enclosures on there, or failing that look in monitor mad profile


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

ok m8 ill have a look....thanks


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

bump...............


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've got a kinda double layer viv for my ackies with dog pull toys hanging up for them to climb over which they love. Not the best looking setup but it works ok. 










The top viv has got most of the heating and climbing stuff in it










The bottom one has some climbing stuff but no heating but with deap soil, was trying to simulate a cave or something, they don't seam to dig in it much.




























Hope you like :2thumb:


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah it looks wicked,love the smaller viv you've got under it for digging....even if they don't dig :lol2:


----------



## petro69 (May 7, 2009)

RUSTYROOY-RKO said:


> yeah it looks wicked,love the smaller viv you've got under it for digging....even if they don't dig :lol2:


If you do a normal viv(not small one underneath) and give them at least 4" of mix top soil (sterilized) from b&q and play sand 50/50 they will burrow and the love it but it needs a heat in the viv. so they don't have it to cold in the burrows. hope that helps:2thumb:


----------

